# Snook in Freeport area



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

On November 1 I caught a Snook and freaked out. Then the next day caught another. Been trying since but no luck. 
This weekend I was catching bait with and caught a baby Snook. 
Looks like might be more around here next season.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

In the creek?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! 

Corn meal or flour dredge?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

My son caught a 24" snook this past Tuesday around the Freeport area. There were a lot more in there too. We had one about 30" come completely out of the water right in front of us. Just couldn't get them to eat.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

im soooooooooooo going to target those next year


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Well done! Snook at it's best!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The snook ought to be wiped out around Freeport after this weekâ€™s Arctic air attack. Water is going to get too cold for snook unless they can find some hot water discharge.

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/map/index.shtml?region=Texas


----------



## Action BC (May 9, 2017)

Unfortunately snook do not survive very well in cold water. That's why they thrive in South Florida bc it rarely gets cold enough to wipe them out. However occasional freezes do occur in Florida and when it happens the snook take a hard hit. They will close down snook limits and they have very proactive hatcheries to try and boost the population back up. The snook here in Texas is a direct influence of our warmer temperatures the past few winters. This winter has already been much colder and unfortunately you should not expect many to be around come spring time. But apparently there was a big snook population in Galveston back in the 50's but commercial fisherman wiped them out. I'm guessing they survived offshore in warmer waters during that time.


----------

